# MAC Warehouse Sale Haul {Heavy Pics}



## iaisha26 (Dec 7, 2009)

OMGosh, my vacation in Toronto was a great! I was able to attend the Mac Warehouse Sale (in by 9am out by noon)

My entire purchase



Room 1:
$1 07' Holiday Makeup Bag
$7 each Dark Angel Nail Polish, Studio Stick Concealer in NW45, & Studio Select Concealer in NW45



Room 2:
$9 Shadesticks, Lucky Jade, Sea Me, Gracious Me, Fresh Cement, Penny, & Pink Couture
$80 MAC 180 Brush (four at $20 each)



Room 3:
$12 Perfect Topping MSF
$12 Refined MSF
$3 Burnt Orange Pro Pan Palette
$6 Fix+ (Travel size - $3 each)
$12 MAC #20 Lashes (four at $3 each)
$3 Square Powder Puff
$3 Travel Bottles
$3 Disposable Wands
$20 Fix+ Rose (buy one get one free at $10 an offer)



$20 Charity Bag (I brought 4 at $5 and my besties brought me 2)/ Free Gift:


----------



## Kenna23 (Dec 7, 2009)

omg i am so jealous i wish i could have went!!! have fun with your goodies. let me know if you are going to have a sale or something.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad you had a good time!!


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 7, 2009)

luck you!!! great buys, u wont be needing any mac for a while - the prices are seriously unbelivable!! can i ask where u found out about the sale?


----------



## Sass (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice haul!!!  20 dollar 180 brushes are awesome.


----------



## n_c (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow awesome deals! Enjoy


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 7, 2009)

You have know idea...it was so fun. Thanks!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Glad you had a good time!!_


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 7, 2009)

Estee Lauder gives tickets to companies in the NY area and I traded with someone for the same sale in Canada, since I would be in the area. There's also threads here on Specktra:

Canada: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f224/m...ontario-55022/

New York: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f224/l...e-sale-134086/


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dietcokeg* 

 
_luck you!!! great buys, u wont be needing any mac for a while - the prices are seriously unbelivable!! can i ask where u found out about the sale?_


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was hoping they would have this brush at the sale; my friend got it for $18 at the June sale. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Nice haul!!! 20 dollar 180 brushes are awesome._


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 7, 2009)

yes that sale is always sooo much fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you enjoy your haul.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 8, 2009)

Amazing! I really wanted to go, but didn't want to chance fake tickets. I'd rather get them for free from an employee...

Awesome with the MSF's though! And the shadesticks!

Lots of Style Warrior stuff too!

Gah! *Jealous*


----------



## Delta Cephei (Dec 8, 2009)

ohmy i'm a tad jealous! Amazing stuff!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, great haul! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 8, 2009)

awesome haul. Very jealous!


----------



## khmershortay (Dec 9, 2009)

do they have these on certaind ays? i would love to go next time i go to toronto!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow!  that's so awesome!  i'm so jealous!  i heard in another warehouse sale, they had a lot of dc'ed products.  especially beauty powders, and they were all buy 3 get one free!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 9, 2009)

The sale happens only four times a year in March, June, September, & December; it's held over a weekend (Fri - Sun). I lucked up beacause the sale was taking place during my vacation - I was determined to get tickets.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khmershortay* 

 
_do they have these on certaind ays? i would love to go next time i go to toronto!_


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, the buy 3 get 1 free sales was on Friday. I'll have to get some Friday tickets next time I go...better deals and greater selection.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queli13* 

 
_wow! that's so awesome! i'm so jealous! i heard in another warehouse sale, they had a lot of dc'ed products. especially beauty powders, and they were all buy 3 get one free!_


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 9, 2009)

oh my god


----------



## DianAdams (Dec 24, 2009)

darn, ive been hearing about these kind of sales lately.  but i have never heard of doing anything like this in st. louis. darn =(  theres not even a mac store in st. louis...


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Dec 25, 2009)

Woah $3 for a refill pan! Lucky gal.. Here its €11.50 which is $16.50!! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome haul!! You got some great stuff!


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow....


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, what an amazing haul!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 16, 2010)

I need to make some phone calls about attending the one in NY. Great haul enjoy your goodies!


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 16, 2010)

Your haul is amazing! I'm hoping I can score 2 tickets for the sale in NY for June. I'm taking a short vacation there to visit a friend and we would both like to go. I hope that the prices there are as good as they are in Canada.

^
DILLIGAF, I love you signature...so true. lol.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 25, 2010)

OMG That's an amazing haul!  

Does anyone know if there is a schedule for these Warehouse sales?  And is there a limit on how much you can buy?


----------



## blurpleberry (Jan 26, 2010)

i only know that you cant buy more than four of a certain item


..i just looked up info, says there's also a 1000 dollar limit


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 26, 2010)

^Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  BTW, Where did you find the place to look up info?


----------



## blurpleberry (Jan 26, 2010)

google is my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




someone's blog: Love Lipstick and Lime: Mac Cosmetics Sale: Estee Lauder Employee Sale


----------



## MartiniTini (Jan 26, 2010)

OMG! Great Haul! How do you even get invited to go to one of these warehouse sales? I'd lose my mind! LOL


----------



## riotlove (Jan 27, 2010)

man i wanna go to one of those! that's so crazy!


----------



## mslips (Jan 27, 2010)

omg!! im so jealous!! do they have any of these in Chicago or anywhere near Chicago?


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow I am SOOO jealous of you! Great prices, btw!

BTW, I may be a bit slow, but where do you find these warehouse sales and are they only in Canada?


----------



## makababy (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow great haul! I need to find a way to visit the LI location!


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's the answer to your questions: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f224/e...1/#post1864414

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dietcokeg* 

 
_luck you!!! great buys, u wont be needing any mac for a while - the prices are seriously unbelivable!! can i ask where u found out about the sale?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khmershortay* 

 
_do they have these on certaind ays? i would love to go next time i go to toronto!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Your haul is amazing! I'm hoping I can score 2 tickets for the sale in NY for June. I'm taking a short vacation there to visit a friend and we would both like to go. I hope that the prices there are as good as they are in Canada.

^
DILLIGAF, I love you signature...so true. lol._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_OMG That's an amazing haul! 

Does anyone know if there is a schedule for these Warehouse sales? And is there a limit on how much you can buy?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MartiniTini* 

 
_OMG! Great Haul! How do you even get invited to go to one of these warehouse sales? I'd lose my mind! LOL_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 

 
_Wow I am SOOO jealous of you! Great prices, btw!

BTW, I may be a bit slow, but where do you find these warehouse sales and are they only in Canada?_


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think its on my bucket list to go to a MAC warehouse sale once in my life.


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I think its on my bucket list to go to a MAC warehouse sale once in my life._

 

OMG Same here!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Then I will die happy


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 6, 2010)

holy crap! lol. great prices. awesome haul

i didnt know they made a travel size fix+ ?  how cute! where the heck can i get one? lol


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats ...I hope well I know you enjoyed your self ..I might go this march godwilling =D


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 3, 2011)

I am green with envy!!! we don't have warehouse sales i dont think in the states!


----------



## smoohead (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 15, 2011)

do they have these mac werehouse sales in the uk


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 15, 2011)

great haul! wish i could go to one of these sales!


----------



## lollipop333 (Feb 19, 2011)

Uau great haul....a bit jealous here


----------



## d-girl (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome haul! Very impressive indeed.


----------

